# يجرح ويعصب يسحق ويداه تشفيان



## ميرنا (28 سبتمبر 2006)

*حوار مع الله*

*الإنسان*:​


يارب لماذا تقف بعيداً ، لماذا تختفي في أزمنة الضيق في كبرياء الشرير يحترق المسكين (مز10)​ 

*الله*:

 أبني الرب يمتحن الصديق ،يمطر على الأشرار فخاخاً ناراً وكبريت وريح السموم نصيب كأسهم لأن الرب عادل ويحب العدل (مز11)


*الإنسان* :

 إلي متى يا رب تنساني كل النسيان ، إلى متى تحجب وجهك عنى إلى متى اجعل هموماً في نفسي وحزناً في قلب كل يوم (مز13)

*الله *: 

حبيبي قريب هو الرب من المنكسري القلوب ويخلص المنسحقى الروح (مز34)
انتظر الرب ليتشدد وليتشجع قلبك وانتظر الرب (مز 27)

*الإنسان*:

 صارت لي دموعي خبزاً . لماذا أنت منحنية يا نفسي ولماذا تأنين فىَ يا ألهى نفسي منحنية فىَ لماذا نسيتني ؟؟؟ (مز 42)​






*الله* :

 كما يترأف الأب على البنين يتراءف الرب على خائفيه (مز 103)​ 
اللذين يزرعون بالدموع يحصدون بالابتهاج (مز126)

يا ابني اعطني قلبك ولتلاحظ عيناك طرقي (أم 23)

*الإنسان* :

 أستيقظ . لماذا تتغافى يا رب انتبه لا ترفض إلى الابد لا تحجب وجهك وتنسى مذلتنا وضيقاتنا(مز 44)

ا*لله *:

 لكل شئ زمان ولكل أمر تحت السموات وقت (جا 3)
فنهاية أمر خير من بدايته (جا7)
ففي قلب الإنسان أفكار كثيرة لكن مشورة الرب هي تثبت(أم 19)

*الإنسان* :

 يا إلهي لا تبطئ . يا رب أسرع إلى معونتي (مز 40)

ا*لله*:

 لتتشدد وتتشجع قلوبكم يا جميع المنتظرين الرب ( مز31)

*الإنسان* : 

وجهك يا رب اطلب . لا تحجب وجهك عنى (مز 27)

*الله* : 

ليعطيك حسب قلبك ويتمم كل رأيك ويكمل الرب سؤالك (مز20) ​ 
​


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

 اشكر الله شكرا جزيلا ( المكابيين الثاني 9 : 20 )


----------



## sparrow (22 أكتوبر 2006)

*حوار جميل اوووي وبسيط
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ميرنا (23 أكتوبر 2006)

*ميرسى يا طارق وسبارو*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*جميله اوى يا ميرنا ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## قلم حر (28 أكتوبر 2006)

حوار جميل .
لازم نتذكره دايما .
شكرا أختي ميرنا .


----------



## mrmr120 (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*مرسى اوى اوى *
*ياميرنا *
*بجد موضوع هايل *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## التأمل التجاوزي (14 نوفمبر 2006)

أنا لا أعرف الحقيقة المجردة ولكني أركع متضعا أمام جهلي وفي هذا فخري وأجري


----------



## صفوت فخرى (17 يوليو 2009)

اشكركم عتى قبول عضويتى والرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## صفوت فخرى (17 يوليو 2009)

اريد من الموقع العزيز تحميل عظة البابا شنودة يجرح ويعصب


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2009)

جميل يا ميرنا


----------



## dodoz (17 يوليو 2009)

*حلو قووووووووووى *
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## happy angel (17 يوليو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا ميرنا 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (17 يوليو 2009)

* شكرا أختنا ميرنا للموضوع المميز ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (17 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى اوووووووى على الموضوع الجميل

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## just member (18 يوليو 2009)




----------



## ابوريمون (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررراَجزيلاَ


----------



## Dr Fakhry (22 نوفمبر 2009)

أستيقظ . لماذا تتغافى يا رب انتبه لا ترفض إلى الابد لا تحجب وجهك وتنسى مذلتنا وضيقاتنا(مز 44
موضوع جميل جدا وخوار رائع بين الانسان واللة شكر يا ميرنا الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## jeny (12 مارس 2010)

7elwa


----------



## ضحكة طفل (12 مارس 2010)

الإنسان :

أستيقظ . لماذا تتغافى يا رب انتبه لا ترفض إلى الابد لا تحجب وجهك وتنسى مذلتنا وضيقاتنا(مز 44)

الله :

لكل شئ زمان ولكل أمر تحت السموات وقت (جا 3)
فنهاية أمر خير من بدايته (جا7)
ففي قلب الإنسان أفكار كثيرة لكن مشورة الرب هي تثبت(أم 19)

يارب سلام

شكرا جدا للكلام الاكثر من رائع
والحوار الشيق
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## napel (14 مارس 2010)

ما اجمل الحوار مع الله


----------



## ميرنا (20 يونيو 2010)

ميرسى لمروركم


----------



## happy angel (20 يونيو 2010)

*



يارب لماذا تقف بعيداً ، لماذا تختفي في أزمنة الضيق في كبرياء الشرير يحترق المسكين (مز10)

الله:

أبني الرب يمتحن الصديق ،يمطر على الأشرار فخاخاً ناراً وكبريت وريح السموم نصيب كأسهم لأن الرب عادل ويحب العدل (مز11)

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​
*حوار جميل حبيبتى
يستحق التقييم 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------

